# pinnebog/pigeon river fishin with pic.



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Went to try the pinnebog and pigeon rivers today for a while. 

Started out in the pinnebog at a local pike hole. It produced some fish today as my little brother got a pike about 15 inches on a #1 mepps syclopes. My dad got a pike around 17 inches on a mini strikeking spinnerbait. I lost one about 20 inches on a jig/twister. We missed a few other hits as well.

Went to our second pinnebog pike hole where my dad got a 13 inch smallmouth and lost one about 15 inches on a matuzo inline spinner. I had a monster bass chase the jig/twister to the surface but he wouldn't take it. I then got this pike about 22-25 inches on a #3 chartruse dressed mepps spinner. Notice the old refrigerator in the backround in the river  










On to our next spot on the pigeon river. It failed to produce much, i did lose a hammerhandle pike on the jig/twister but besides that not much was going on. 

We drove around to a few other spots on the pigeon river but they too failed to produce much, i did catch a hammerhandle pike on a firetiger cleo, but nothing else besides that. The pigeon was much muddier then the pinnebog as more rain fell over its drainage area on sat. if it would have been cleaner, maybe fishing would have been better over there too.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Is this a different spot then the one I caught that 12" perch out of?


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes, if you remember, its the other spot on the pinnebog i showed you.


----------

